# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Help getting rid of wasps in second story chimney posts with brittle roof tiles.

## barrysumpter

Need Help getting rid of wasps in second story chimney pots with brittle roof tiles  
Killed 6 last night in my daughters room. 
Killed one today with professional pest company. 
We had sealed the fire place where they were getting in. 
The chimney is filled with the sustainable inflatable block. 
Yes we still get drafts to and from as air pressure rises and falls and the wind blows. 
The exterminator tried walking on the tiles but broke six.
We spent more time replacing the tiles than looking a the job.
LOL 
Yes its super high and no easy access. 
Looking for help. 
Any positive construction suggestions are greatly appreciated.

----------


## barrysumpter

Nevermind. 
After first professional didn't have the equipment nor know how.
After another professional with a $300+ quote for a 20 minute job. 
 I've decided to bait myself. 
4 drops of Frontline Plus flea drops orange 
for small dogs which has 3 x .67ml pipettes of fipronil 
into a 1/2 small tin  of wet cat food (i.e. not dry biscuits) 
Freakin nightmare. 
No smelly cat food.
No left over Frontline drops. 
Direct sun trying to place the hook 4 meter away from the ladder that is 5 meters high. 
Drilled four evenly spaces holes around the open tin. 
Tied string thru holes then together to make a hanging basket. 
Tied the bask to the string and pulled up. 
Expecting it not to work and will have to pull back down change the recipe then back up. 
We'll see.

----------


## Marc

That's how they get rid of wasps in orchards. Should work. No chance to light the fire?

----------


## Whitey66

Remove the inflatable block and light a fire like Marc said.
If you can't light a fire you could blow a fan up into the chimney from inside and squirt a can of fly spray in there.
Either that or leave the inflatable block in place and lob a spider bomb in the chimney  :2thumbsup:

----------

